# do you guys like these pits



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hey had the chance to speak with the owner cheryl great lady and very nice. she owns this kennel CARAGAN KENNEL Pit Bulls specializing in Red Nose & Black American Pit Bull Terrier breeders. I think that when Nahla gets to be over a year i am going to get another dog from her. if anyone here as ever bought a puppy from here i would love to hear about your experience.

just want to get your thoughts and feed back. thanks in advance!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know much about them. But Lisa from Performance Kennels does business with her.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't know anything about her but I have been to her site several times. Their dog Magnum is a beast Love that dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've heard great things from Lisa about them and their kennel looks amazing. They also make you sign a contract that states that you have to enroll the dog into obidience classes before you get the papers. IMO one of the best kennels I have seen, I am terrified of shipping a pup but I would do it in a heart beat if it was a Caragan dog.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They have some nice looking dogs!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I think Caragans is one of the top kennels in the world for true well socialized apbt. I am in the beginning process of establishing my AmStaff kennel. I have purchased a male whos father was 2009 BOB at Westminster. Hopefully he will be my foundation dog. I have contacted Cheryl and when I establish my apbt line her dogs will be the cornerstone of my program. Great dogs.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah her kennel looks awesome. As for shipping the dog i would make the drive down from vancouver to her since she is washington. When i spoke with cheryl she was a very nice lady and spent the time to explain quite a few things to me. personally i wouldnt mind signing a contract and if and when i do get a pup from her i would be glad to have Cheryl involved with me and the dog. guess we will have to wait till Nahla is all grown up before i bring another dog into our family.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I work with her all the time and we are good friends. I have trained several of her dogs and shipped them to their new owners and I also own two of her dogs. They are great dogs for newbies and just great dogs in general.
I have owned 3 dogs from her
Fury I had for several months but she didn't' work for me so she found a new home in Fl.
she is out of Hitman and Trina








This is Justice from Cheryl








This is Crush she is out of Magnum x Trina









This is Spike I do not own him but he is Justice's son









I have a lot of experience with her dogs if you have questions just ask! 
Here is a magnum x summer offspring Orion, again I do not own him. He is 9yrs


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like them I really do, they have some nice dogs but, and I didnt want to post this but its been irking me, why is the first link you come to on their page the FOR SALE page, and the second link you can click on is the Breeding page, the 3rd possible link is the FOR SALE page again??????? You have to scroll all the way down to even see what they have, you have to navigate through all the for sale links! Once you do get to the bottom once again FOR SALE is the top link? 

Sorry maybe I have just had a bad day and I know she is PK's friend. It just send the wrong message to me.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I like them I really do, they have some nice dogs but, and I didnt want to post this but its been irking me, why is the first link you come to on their page the FOR SALE page, and the second link you can click on is the Breeding page, the 3rd possible link is the FOR SALE page again??????? You have to scroll all the way down to even see what they have, you have to navigate through all the for sale links! Once you do get to the bottom once again FOR SALE is the top link?
> 
> Sorry maybe I have just had a bad day and I know she is PK's friend. It just send the wrong message to me.


not too sure never really noticed that. when i talked to cheryl she mentioned that this was a site that she built herself quite a while back. She is not a graphic designer or programmer so you cant really fault her. She is in the midst of getting someone to re do her site. Not sure about layout but i am sure whoever she gets will have some good input for her.

Performanceknls - is this Lisa? someone on the boards mentioned that you may respond to this. glad to hear that you enjoy Cheryls dogs. For the record I contacted Cheryl because I was looking to get another dog in about a years time. And so far everything that I have read plus talking with her on the phone only confirms that she is someone that I would want to deal with. BTW thanks for posting those pic. They are all beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

her dogs are perfect... i mean dang. they are beautifal! i didnt realize that you knew her performance- i apologize for the other day. i thought u were abusing power but apparently you know alot and train well.

her dogs are perfection!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I like them I really do, they have some nice dogs but, and I didnt want to post this but its been irking me, why is the first link you come to on their page the FOR SALE page, and the second link you can click on is the Breeding page, the 3rd possible link is the FOR SALE page again??????? You have to scroll all the way down to even see what they have, you have to navigate through all the for sale links! Once you do get to the bottom once again FOR SALE is the top link?
> 
> Sorry maybe I have just had a bad day and I know she is PK's friend. It just send the wrong message to me.


Cheryl is having ppl redo her site. I told her why does she have a breeding page, for sale page and a puppy page. It needs better navigation and many pages need to be consolidated. She does advertise new pups on the front page and she ha always been like that. She is very picky about her pup and where they go and she also does not sell dogs out right. You cannot breed a Caragan dog she retains all breeding right or you have to S/N. That really cuts down on potential buyers. I have seen samples of what her site is going to look like soon and it is going to be put together better.



boogiebot said:


> not too sure never really noticed that. when i talked to cheryl she mentioned that this was a site that she built herself quite a while back. She is not a graphic designer or programmer so you cant really fault her. She is in the midst of getting someone to re do her site. Not sure about layout but i am sure whoever she gets will have some good input for her.
> 
> Performanceknls - is this Lisa? someone on the boards mentioned that you may respond to this. glad to hear that you enjoy Cheryls dogs. For the record I contacted Cheryl because I was looking to get another dog in about a years time. And so far everything that I have read plus talking with her on the phone only confirms that she is someone that I would want to deal with. BTW thanks for posting those pic. They are all beautiful dogs!!!


Yes I'm Lisa 



intensive said:


> her dogs are perfect... i mean dang. they are beautifal! i didnt realize that you knew her performance- i apologize for the other day. i thought u were abusing power but apparently you know alot and train well.
> 
> her dogs are perfection!


I must of missed whatever you said.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

boogiebot said:


> yeah her kennel looks awesome. As for shipping the dog i would make the drive down from vancouver to her since she is washington. When i spoke with cheryl she was a very nice lady and spent the time to explain quite a few things to me. personally i wouldnt mind signing a contract and if and when i do get a pup from her i would be glad to have Cheryl involved with me and the dog. guess we will have to wait till Nahla is all grown up before i bring another dog into our family.


If you do this let me know. Caragan Kennels is in the next town over from me. I had emailed back and forth with Cheryl last year about attending the Evergreen State APBT show which they do every year in July. I was going to take photographs but I ended up not being able to make it.

The Evergreen State APBT Club has a fun show every year in May and a point/pull show in July. Cheryl is the president of the club. I am going to try to make it next year to both.

Here is a link for your local APBT Club:

http://www.itsmysite.com/cgi-bin/itsmy/go.exe?page=1&domain=1&webdir=apbtabc


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

A taz/ trina breeding would turn out some really nice pups imo!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

This is Crush she is out of Magnum x Trina









This is Spike I do not own him but he is Justice's son









Crush has the cutest puppy pics on Caragan site. Cool to see all grown up. I spent a lot of time on that site when researching kennels


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> A taz/ trina breeding would turn out some really nice pups imo!


Taz X Trina?
Trina was bred but it was not to Taz. Taz as far as I know is not being bred again.

Cleo x Taz just had puppies maybe you meant that breeding.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Carriana said:


> If you do this let me know. Caragan Kennels is in the next town over from me. I had emailed back and forth with Cheryl last year about attending the Evergreen State APBT show which they do every year in July. I was going to take photographs but I ended up not being able to make it.
> 
> The Evergreen State APBT Club has a fun show every year in May and a point/pull show in July. Cheryl is the president of the club. I am going to try to make it next year to both.
> 
> ...


yeah no worries. would love to meet fellow pitbull owners.

Lisa - i totally agreed the navigation definately needs to be redone. preferably on the top of the page. What exactly do you mean by "she does not sell dogs right out"? does that mean if i were to buy a pup that i would not own it. Sorry for the noob question just a lil confused. as for breeding the dog I dont think that i would ever have any interest in something like this. First of I would have no idea as to what i was doing. And I would not want to perpetuate the belief that these dogs have issues. That being said it best for me to be an owner and an amabassador to the breed. oH one other thing what is S/N?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no i was saying i think that breeding would trow good pups. not that it was already done just that out of thos dogs if i could breed two of them to get a pup i would want that would be the breeding that is all.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Lisa Im not trying to attack your friend in any way. It is obvious they are doing great things with very nice dogs. Its just the way it is currently laid out it would lead someone to think selling pups was their priority.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> yeah no worries. would love to meet fellow pitbull owners.
> 
> Lisa - i totally agreed the navigation definately needs to be redone. preferably on the top of the page. What exactly do you mean by "she does not sell dogs right out"? does that mean if i were to buy a pup that i would not own it. Sorry for the noob question just a lil confused. as for breeding the dog I dont think that i would ever have any interest in something like this. First of I would have no idea as to what i was doing. And I would not want to perpetuate the belief that these dogs have issues. That being said it best for me to be an owner and an amabassador to the breed. oH one other thing what is S/N?


If you buy a dog from Caragan kennel it is only co-owned, meaning your name and the breeders name are on the paperwork. You have to sign a contract and if you violate the contract the dog could be taken back by the breeder. This is a common practice by many breeders and I myself do the same thing. I do not have many litters but I like to know if something happens to the current owner I get the dog back. Also you would never be allowed to breed the dog to any other dog unless approved by the breeder. and depending on the dog you may be asked to send the dog back to the breeder to be bred. Now all dogs are going to be show quality and breeding stock so again I guess it depends on how the dog turns out. S/N is spay/Neuter.



BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> no i was saying i think that breeding would trow good pups. not that it was already done just that out of thos dogs if i could breed two of them to get a pup i would want that would be the breeding that is all.


Oh I see 



OldFortKennels said:


> Hey Lisa Im not trying to attack your friend in any way. It is obvious they are doing great things with very nice dogs. Its just the way it is currently laid out it would lead someone to think selling pups was their priority.


I didn't take it like you were attacking her  She is just working on her website now and trying to get it straight.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hey lisa thanks for the clarification. i think the co owner thing is alright with me. I have nothing to hide and when i spoke with cheryl I even told her that she is more than welcome to come over to my house and see how i am with my dog and our living situation. It is good to know that cheryl is willing to do everything that is best for her dogs. Alot of people just sell the dogs off and thats it. I would have np complying with the obedience thing and even if she thought that one trainer in vancouver BC was better for the dog to go to I would go. Would even be willing to have that trainer send back reports to Cheryl so that she would know that I am doing a good job. 

To some this might seem like a lot of work. But I want to hold true to my promise and that is to represent these dogs in the best posssible way i can.

I must sound like a total dork..but just how i feel.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> I think Caragans is one of the top kennels in the world for true well socialized apbt. I am in the beginning process of establishing my AmStaff kennel. I have purchased a male whos father was 2009 BOB at Westminster. Hopefully he will be my foundation dog. I have contacted Cheryl and when I establish my apbt line her dogs will be the cornerstone of my program. Great dogs.


What dog did you get from Bouncer?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just make sure when you do a co-own (with *any* breeder) that you get everything down in writing, sit down and go over the contract _together_, and make sure your goals mesh with that of the breeder. Some co-owns stipulate a certain amount of shows attended in order to keep the dog intact, while others require things like breed-backs. Be super careful of who you're "getting in bed" with, because otherwise both parties end up thinking the other side cheated them. Co-owns can be a very positive experience, but you have to be very clear about what you want and what you're getting into.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks bahamutt99. you have brought up some very good points. I never thought about the breeding thing but this would make sense. i will make sure to get all these things in writting. When my wife and i are ready we will most likely contact caragan or performance kennels to assist us in the search for a new family member.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Orion is our dog out of Magnum and Summer...he is 10 now and still a ball of fire! He is a wonderful, solid dog who took first place in his class at the ADBA National Invitational Show!
Cheryl Caragan is a very wonderful lady who is also very straight forwarde with no butts about it. You have to respect a person who sticks to their guns and doesn't let down easily when it comes to these dogs.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Lindsay,
VERY good point about the contracts that a lot of new co-owners don't look into. A contract can break a good relationship if not reviewed and approved by both parties PRIOR to taking ownership of the dog.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

there all so cute;]


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the croped ears on them dogs


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

tablerock said:


> Orion is our dog out of Magnum and Summer...he is 10 now and still a ball of fire! He is a wonderful, solid dog who took first place in his class at the ADBA National Invitational Show!
> Cheryl Caragan is a very wonderful lady who is also very straight forwarde with no butts about it. You have to respect a person who sticks to their guns and doesn't let down easily when it comes to these dogs.


thanks tablerock. I agree with you. When i spoke with Cheryl my personal experience was positive. She is very professional and seems like the type of lady to do things her way. just curious when you bought your dog orion did he have to go back to Caragan for breeding?


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Orion has never been bred back to Cheryl. We have talked about it, but never acted on it. She has full access to Orion and also full access to collect on him if need be...part of our 'contract'


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah the hard part about the co own would be to not have my dog if the breeder wanted to breed him/her.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Well to answer that question. If you want a well bred dog from a well known kennel that is trying to preserve bloodlines and you like the lines that is the requirement from the majority. You become part of the family, my red line dog's are very few left, Magnum is the last of Xia's offspring that is alive today.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hi cheryl nice to see you on the forums. BTW wanted to thank you for all the time that you spent with me on the phone call. hope all is well for you


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello Adrian no problem, I spend a lot of my time talking to people and educating them. How is your crate training going with your girl ?


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

CCaragan said:


> Hello Adrian no problem, I spend a lot of my time talking to people and educating them. How is your crate training going with your girl ?


well thanks to you its going awesome! I kept my word...after I got off the phone with you I drove straight to petsmart with my wife. the first day we got the crate she jumped in and was curious, then i basically just bribed her with treats. Then after I fed her in the crate that night. The following day i had to go for dinner so i put her in the car with the crate and just let her get use to it.

Now every time we go in the car she is in the crate. And now she is sleeping in the crate every night with the door closed.

After talking with you I finally realized how important this step is. So once again thank you!

BTW how is your new design coming for your site? If you need any ideas for SEO realted things feel free to ask. I would be more than happy to give you some ideas. You have my contact so feel free to call me.

Edit - just wanted to add a pic of my silly girl sleeping funny in her crate...lol


----------

